# Need a controller for a Haldex power unit



## dguiley (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm hoping someone here can help me. I have a plow truck that has been in storage for 5 years. When I got it out the plow controller was missing. Honestly, I can't remember what it looked like but I always thought I had a Meyers plow since the blade and lights were Meyers. I ordered a new Meyers handheld controller and wiring adapter but now I don't think I have the right stuff. First, the 6-pin adapter is not the same as the wiring harness on the truck. I started looking and the power unit under the hood is labeled Haldex and has a tag on it with "Northern" and a serial number. I called Northern tool to see about a controller and they want $350 for a low-tech grey box with 2 rocker switches. Not doing that! Not when the entire power unit with the controller costs $650. 
When I jump wires on my my truck's harness where the controller hooks up, it does not behave as a Meyers, which makes me wonder if the controller I bought will work. The default for Meyers is to angle left when the motor runs but no other power is applied. My unit requires power to a solenoid for any function while the motor is running.
Any help you can give me on what controller will work is much appreciated. I know snow season is almost over, but there's always next year LOL


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not enough information. Put up a picture of the hydraulic unit. Is it an old Fenner maybe?


----------



## dguiley (Mar 22, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Not enough information. Put up a picture of the hydraulic unit. Is it an old Fenner maybe?


I am not familiar with Renner but here are some pictures. Also, the plug for the controller is 6 pins.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just figure out the wiring, get yourself some switches, like the old toggle switches Meyer used. You could do the whole thing for about 30 dollars.


----------



## dguiley (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah I've used a jumper wire at the connector for the controller and figured out what does what. Even with the Meyer toggle switches, with my setup needing a solenoid to operate left and Meyer not, will that be an issue? Too bad Radio Shack isn't around any more.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

That's a Barnes setup from Northern tool. I have one just like it, and the grey box controller . I'd sell it for $400


----------



## dguiley (Mar 22, 2018)

jonniesmooth said:


> That's a Barnes setup from Northern tool. I have one just like it, and the grey box controller . I'd sell it for $400


Thanks for the info and the offer however I don't think I want to spend that kind of money when I've got several months to consider other options.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

As I said before. You can make something yourself for very little money.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

You could ghetto it with (2) $6 6-pole toggle switches.


----------



## dguiley (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm not sure what's available but the trick might be having one that will do the up/float function - momentary to raise and lock to float. I would think I'd almost need to use a Meyer switch there. I did buy a new handheld control but I hate to chance frying it by experimenting. Was wondering if I could add a relay somehow so that it activated my solenoid and the motor when I want to angle left. All else should work normally, right?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dguiley said:


> I'm not sure what's available but the trick might be having one that will do the up/float function - momentary to raise and lock to float. I would think I'd almost need to use a Meyer switch there. I did buy a new handheld control but I hate to chance frying it by experimenting. Was wondering if I could add a relay somehow so that it activated my solenoid and the motor when I want to angle left. All else should work normally, right?


Yes, for momentary one way, locked the other way, you'd have to use a Meyer type switch. The angle switch could be a standard Momentary-On/Off/Momentary-on and would alleviate the need to use any sort of relay.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If you were determined to use the meyer angle switch, you'd have to have two wires coming out of the angle spade. 

1 would go to the angle valve
The other would go to to trigger a relay that would in turn trigger the motor solenoid. The relay would act as a diode so that the motor solenoid wouldn't back feed to the angle valve when raising or lowering. 

But buying the other switch would be much easier.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> If you were determined to use the meyer angle switch, you'd have to have two wires coming out of the angle spade.
> 
> 1 would go to the angle valve
> The other would go to to trigger a relay that would in turn trigger the motor solenoid. The relay would act as a diode so that the motor solenoid wouldn't back feed to the angle valve when raising or lowering.
> ...


He had me lost on the, I need the solenoid to go left. To wire up that unit is a walk in the park.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> He had me lost on the, I need the solenoid to go left. To wire up that unit is a walk in the park.


He is trying to make the Meyer switches work with the non-meyer pump. The main issue is that for 1 angle function, the Meyer pump runs the motor and the valves default to angle in one direction without activating any valve. So, basically, he needs a way to activate the valve and the solenoid with 1 single wire without power back feeding.

Now that I think of it, I think it's actually the right angle that would be the issue, but the idea is the same.

That's a lot of description for a problem that is fixed with a different toggle switch.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh, I see he is trying to use a Meyer controller.


----------



## dguiley (Mar 22, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Oh, I see he is trying to use a Meyer controller.


Yes I bought the Meyer controller because that is what I thought I had. For a long time here, if it was red it was a Western and if it was yellow it was a Meyer. (I've had both and prefer Western by far.) I assumed based on color, memory, and other things that I had a Meyer setup. As the saying goes: when you assume it makes an ass of u and me. Well, at least me in this instance. Not I have a $150+ controller I can't return without penalty so I walking for help to make it work, and hopefully limit my further investment. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How many valves on the unit?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd suggest selling the Meyer stuff to get that $ back, then just building your own switches for what you have. As noted above, its fairly straight forward. I had one of those pumps on an old truck of mine, loved it.


----------



## dguiley (Mar 22, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> How many valves on the unit?


I see 4 valves. Two on either side of the pump.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dguiley said:


> I see 4 valves. Two on either side of the pump.


If you have four valves. The Meyer controller will not work with out using a relay, or diode. Just make a switch panel.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

For the record, my RT2 Boss controller is just a box with 3 switches. It wsd used when I got it and I've had it 17 years, never let me down, knock on wood.


----------



## dguiley (Mar 22, 2018)

I actually have 2 Meyer pumps I somehow inherited. Not sure if they work but it would give me another possibility. Where my current pump is located I would have to remove it to work on 2 of the valves since they're up against the radiator support. I guess I have several options. All I know is I need my garage back and to start driving my Blazer again.


----------

